# Short video of Key West



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

https://youtu.be/9d_WsLBKD-o


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Tacos de langosta! Thanks Ron, I remember those days from back in '63-67.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I was stationed there 69 to 73. Been back every year since then for lobster season.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

My step father was stationed 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hit the wrong button...stationed there also in above years, I was in high school then. Left in 67 to go to Madeira Beach. Love the keys...really miss Mad Beach.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like a lot of work for that tasty morsel that you will dip in some clarified butter.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Mac if you haven't been back in the last 20 years it's changed for the worse ever since the Navy pulled the submarines out in 73. It's year around crowded with tourists and nothing but expensive shops on every corner. Only a few places are still there El Cebonet restaurant on Margaret st. is one of few. Here's a picture of the restaurant with my wife this last trip.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Like everything else Ron, the only thing that's constant is change. Haven't been back to the keys, did go back to Mad Bch about 5 years ago and what a change there! I hear about the keys a lot. Still got some class mates there. Hope to go back to the keys at least once more to do some tarpon fishing, wouldn't even mind doing some snorkling. Gustas now have a limit, and jew fish are a no-no, dont even think about touching a live conch, catch and release for tarpon also. Yes things are changing....even a few for the good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------

